# Tips on decorating town?



## xoeffy (Jul 30, 2013)

I've found that in every animal crossing game I'm never fully happy with the way my town is set up. I already reset a couple weeks ago because I wasn't happy with the layout and what I did with it, and again I find myself not happy with where this town is going. I usually pick a path that I really love, but then I have a hard time laying it down. It ends up looking so unorganized. And the same with trees and PWPs. I just suck at decorating I guess haha. Does anyone have any tips on how you decorated your town? Or maybe you could give me your dream address so I could come over and get some inspiration? thanks


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 30, 2013)

You can visit my town! I'd say it's pretty average, but I put a lot of work into my paths~
Maybe you just need to visit and get ideas. There are some really great towns out there that people spend weeks on perfecting. xD


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have some pictures up on my blog if you want to see them: http://freshfromnewarbor.blogspot.com/

My dream address is listed in my blogger profile description there.


I always like lots of flowers in a town. Especially hybrids!


----------



## ClockWyse (Jul 30, 2013)

The main tip I'd have is to make proper use of your plants. Lining paths with flowers, bushes, and trees makes a big difference in turning a path that looks like it was just planted there turn into a path that almost begs you to follow it and see where it leads~

I haven't shown my town to many people, but those who have seen it seem to like it well enough. x_x Personally, I think I could still do so much more with it, and once I get my extra chars access to the QR machine, I'll choose some more flexible path patterns to use.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm the same way! I go to peoples dream towns a lot, and my friends towns and see how beautiful they all turn out. I go find some nice paths, grab as many flowers as I can carry and go to work....it takes me hours and by the time I'm done, I hate it. I can never get my towns to turn out how I like them. They either look all over the place and unorganized like you said, or I overdo it (in my eyes) and end up removing it all.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 30, 2013)

Visiting dream towns is probably the best way to get ideas. Don't forget it's not always about projects either. A nice garden or orchid can really spruce up an otherwise boring area. As for paths, it won't always be perfect, but try to make the most of it. I think people magically think that all the important buildings will align allowing for straight paths when really it's not usually anywhere near that.


----------



## Lucsy (Jul 30, 2013)

Just go visit people's town in the Dream Suite and see what you like and try to make it yours. 
Get some inspiration from others.


----------



## Puddle (Jul 30, 2013)

I think the secret to making a beautiful town, is by making the town your own. Back in ACCF I would reset because I hate my town and other towns looked better, but really I never gave my town a chance.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 31, 2013)

Puddle said:


> I think the secret to making a beautiful town, is by making the town your own. Back in ACCF I would reset because I hate my town and other towns looked better, but really I never gave my town a chance.



^^This was moving and inspirational.


----------

